# Middle of the USA



## dd45529 (Apr 9, 2008)

Doesn't anyone travel in the middle of the country? I need campsite (fifth wheel) info for NE, WY, SD, MN, ID WA. I can look in my Woodalls, but this doesn't really tell me if I will like it. I definitely need pet friendly, wifi, and 50 amp (with reducer to 30) sites. Actually, if I can get the farmer to do some fishing, that would be a real plus. kkd


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

Wish I could be of some help, but havent camped out that way. Are you just planning to hit these places at some point, or do you have a lot of camping trips planned to hit all of these soon?


----------



## dd45529 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Middle of Country*

Thanks for your reply. We are now back from our first trip...12 days to WA state and back. Found two really nice camping areas, one in Anaconda, MT the other at Cabela's in Sidney, NE. We are hoping to do some more short trips (2-3 days). First trip not too bad, couldn't get the generator to work which was bad as the family reunion was a dry camp (104 degrees). Also couldn't get the Directv to work either. Didn't miss it much. kkd


----------

